# Food for Dario dario



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello all. I just recently picked up a bunch of scarlet badis (Dario dario) as a pest control for my planted shrimp tank. I knew they pretty much only eat live food...that was the idea behind them. I had an enormous planaria problem and figured they could fix it the natural way. Oh boy, they did!!! 

They finished everything off in a matter of days! I knew they would try and get any baby shrimp they saw, but I was alright with this being I have about 200 of them and there is plenty of hiding for them so they should reproduce ok, albeit more slowly (thankfully).

The issue now is what else to feed them. I tried BBS...they turned there noses at it. I tried some black worms but they won't come up to the top and get them out of the ring and I'm worried they wouldn't get them before they got into the substrate. I can't get mosquito larvae because we have that little west nile virus issue here on long island soooooo.

I am wondering what other people feed these adorable little guys and what tricks do you use to get them to come out.?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I've used microworms with success, you can also try Grindal worms - both are quite easy to culture.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 2 dario darios in a tank. I got one to eat frozen brine shrimp from my tweezers =) The other just kills the baby cherries... Keeps the population in check.


----------

